# how to remove the outside sash on a PELLA window to replace a broken glass



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Post pictures of what you are dealing with. If it is the storm, you usually have to open up the inside window, then the unit will swing in, when you release it from the channels. If it is the actual window itself, it would be removed from inside the house.

Is this a double hung Sash, or Single hung opening window? What is the model # on the plate that is on the window? A local glass company will usually come out and pull the unit, replace the glass on site sometimes. Check around and get some quotes, and let the experts deal with it.

The best thing to do if you want info, is go to http://www.pella.com/support-center/help-library/default.aspx Also Pella has experts licensed by them in almost all areas, use their locate at the bottom of that page, to find someone that Pella allows to do work and will warranty it.


----------



## sylvia43551 (Aug 15, 2013)

*window pics*

pic of window and inside bottom


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Casement window, you have to remove those arms, and then you will be able to detach it from the hinges on the left. Contact Pella at the link I posted, and they will have like I stated, one of their licensed reps contact you, have the window replaced in no time, vs. taking it into a glass shop and waiting a couple of days to go pick it back up.

Plus they will go through and lube the mechanisms, replace any parts missing or broken if you put that in the work order.


----------



## roncyr1320 (3 mo ago)

I would NEVER expect Pella to do anything about anything. It's never a fault of the company. Always INSTALLER they say if you get someone from Pella to look at it. Doesn't matter what the problem Pella takes no responsibility for anything about anything.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

roncyr1320 said:


> I would NEVER expect Pella to do anything about anything. It's never a fault of the company. Always INSTALLER they say if you get someone from Pella to look at it. Doesn't matter what the problem Pella takes no responsibility for anything about anything.



You open a 9 year old zombie as your first post to go on a very unhelpful rant?


----------



## roncyr1320 (3 mo ago)

Well Pella has had MUTIPLE Class Action suits against them they lost. You may need to deal with facts instead of Joey Biden's breathing room Bull Schiff.

Then Pella gives you replacement windows that also failed so it's a revolving Class Action door. Not Hyperbole / Not a Joke / I'm serious.
So lets deal with the facts here on the interweb


----------

